# Is this a normal thing for a DT to do?



## Patr1ck (Dec 30, 2012)

My DT sleeps like this a lot. Is this normal?


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 30, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## iamscottmoyers (Dec 30, 2012)

My star tortoise is sleeping like that right now . She usually does it under the heat lamp so I suspect she likes to soak up some heat like that.

I've only had a tortoise 6 months, so I don't know if this is a normal thing to do, but mine does it all the time.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 30, 2012)

Not just desert tortoises, but almost every tortoise that I've ever come into contact with. It's a normal tortoise sleeping position. They usually have one front leg stretched out in front and the opposing back leg stretched out behind.


----------



## ascott (Dec 30, 2012)

Super hero dreams likely....lol


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2012)

Only when they are comfortable and totally at ease.


----------



## jaydog6644 (Jan 5, 2013)

haha :}


----------



## Arnold_rules (Jan 8, 2013)

Patr1ck said:


> My DT sleeps like this a lot. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> View attachment 34565



Yep, my DT will sleep like that and "lounge" under the UV light like that to catch some extra rays.


----------



## Nixxy (Jan 10, 2013)

My Red Foot sleeps like that, from time to time. Just a comfortable position for them, I suppose!


----------



## kathyth (Jan 10, 2013)

My DT has been sleeping like that for 2 1/2 months straight.
It is fine.


----------



## Patr1ck (Jan 11, 2013)

kathyth said:


> My DT has been sleeping like that for 2 1/2 months straight.
> It is fine.



Has he been brumating or just sleeping?


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a very normal, relaxed sleeping position.


----------



## arotester (Jan 11, 2013)

shhh....keep silence plz,let him sleep!!!!


----------

